
“Lawmakers press Facebook over Chinese data sharing” (Reuters) - PredictorY
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-privacy-congress/lawmakers-press-facebook-over-chinese-data-sharing-idUSKCN1J21OE
======
rando444
Personally I'd like to see the full list of those 60 companies.

~~~
craftyguy
Personally I'd like to see lawmakers do more than make noise. They actually
have power to do something about this, but they seem content just going on
public witch hunts to show their constituents that "they care" without
actually caring.

~~~
TAForObvReasons
In much the same way that they bought off most of the Valley in the Instagram
acquisition, Facebook bought off most of congress via contributions and that
is now paying off.

------
sdm
As much as I dislike Facebook, this feels more part the US' general anti-
Chinese bigotry than anything else. Why are Chinese companies being singled
out here?

~~~
ihsw2
Because the state-owned Chinese ODMs/OEMs have a comprehensive history of
installing malware/spyware on devices branded for internal (Chinese
consumer/commercial) consumption, and when the same devices are exported they
may still have this malware/spyware.

The US insists on ensuring these devices are free of Chinese malware/spyware
and this includes complete technical specifications (which also includes
source code). The Chinese always tell them to pound sand and either buy their
products or don't.

It should be noted that these devices are guaranteed to find their way around
the world (usually via consumers bringing it on their person or exported to
other regional markets) and they are frequently used (by multiple parties) for
corporate data exfiltration. Then again the US intelligence agencies regularly
practice this around the world as a matter of policy, utilizing their
relationships with global cargo services to ensure their own malware/spyware
finds its way around the globe.

------
revscat
I fail to see what this can accomplish. A legislative body without the
institutional will to enforce its wishes upon businesses is useless, and with
the libertarian view being predominant this is nothing more than theater. It
doesn’t apparently even matter that corporations — Facebook in this case — are
profiting on the backs of American citizens.

But a profit was made, therefore the ruling capitalist class will excuse and
justify it.

------
adamnemecek
Is this treason yet?

